# Transcription training



## Julia Davenport (Mar 27, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good online school for transcription. My cousin has two toddlers and wants to work from home and is very interested in transcription.


----------



## carolholtz (Mar 28, 2008)

*transcription schools*

I would highly recommend M-Tec for a transcription school.  I finished and have been working steadily for 3 years.  It is tough but very good preparation.


----------

